# CLEAR Magnatraction chassis are ready!!



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

See you guys at the Richfield show! he he!
Dragjet Resins :devil:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What, no pic?  rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

roadrner said:


> What, no pic?  rr



LOL, Don't you see it? It's a clear chassis...  :jest:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

TX Street Racer said:


> LOL, Don't you see it? It's a clear chassis... :jest:


DoH! :freak: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOL

Wes


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

will they be on ebay? gotto have one but cant make that show.love the orange one i got


----------



## T-Cat (Oct 19, 2003)

Are these going to be at the "NOVI" show in november?


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

T-Cat said:


> Are these going to be at the "NOVI" show in november?


good ? going to try to make that one.isnt it on the 7th?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I bought one.....very cool went straight into the collection !

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Funny stuff, (can't see the clear chassis cause its clear !), but seriously, we must have a photo if they really exist ! (Please?)


Chet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

They realy do exist,SCJ has one and the others sold out nearly immediately at the show.They are being cast as we speak,they are 45.00 a piece and orders will be taken,e-mail me,or call me at 859-356-1566
Chris Rolph



red73mustang said:


> Funny stuff, (can't see the clear chassis cause its clear !), but seriously, we must have a photo if they really exist ! (Please?)
> 
> 
> Chet


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

I put my Patriot Wizard Clear Chassis in a colletors case, Where can I buy the Magna-Traction, and nobody here can do pictures yet???


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

is the top plate clear also?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

:wave: Top plate is not clear,I have been working on repros of the super II gearplate though.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Fascinating! All slot car chassis should be clear for ease of maintenance.


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Dragula said:


> :wave: Top plate is not clear,I have been working on repros of the super II gearplate though.


Real nice pictures, Thanks! Another product I will have to add to my collection!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks for the pix! rr


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> Fascinating! All slot car chassis should be clear for ease of maintenance.


The only problem with this theory is the clear doesn't stay clear for long, as the grease, oil, wear & tear etc. quickly cloud the view. :-(

Don't get me wrong, I purchased one, heck I even specifically asked him for it in the first place and it's a beuaty.

However, not for racing purposes......I bought it to be a shelf queen!




----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

SCJ,thanks again for your business!
Chris "Dragjet Resins"


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Ya just amaze me Chris. The quality is top notch. Sorry about not ordering yet but we will get a meeting together friday nite before the races and see if the club can order 10 Montes
Circle Track DAC


----------

